# Books on Modern Armoured tactics



## Taras27131 (24 Apr 2012)

I'm looking for books that talk about things like formations, tactics and role of armoured vehicles. I'm looking for modern tactics such as in Afghanistan, but anything post-WW2 would be good too.


----------

